# Needing Help



## jacksaber (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi, Me and a friend of mine have recently began trying to teach ourselves martial arts, we are using martial arts books to help us learn, we are also streching and excercising regularly. I know that this is not an Ideal way of learning and I accept we would be able to have a better quality learning at a dojo and an instructor, but I am in college and have neigther the money to pay the high monthly fees, the time to go to martial arts calsses, not out of laziness but because many of the classes are at the same time as my college classes, and most of the dojos around me are a good half an hour away and I don't have the ability to pay for gas. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on any good books to use, or can offer any advice on how to do certain techniques, and if you criticise please be constructive about it, don't just bash us for not going to a dojo and recieving prorper instruction, If you think we are doing someting wrong, point it out but please offer suggestions. Thank You


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 14, 2010)

This isn't what you want to hear, but you are not training in any martial art at all, you are playing games. The best advice that can be offered is that you wait until you can afford (financially and time-wise) to attend a school under an instructor. Otherwise all you will do is instill bad habits, dangerous practices, and poor skills that your suffering instructor will need to work out of you.

Books and DVDs are references only, not teaching methods. If used in conjunction with a teacher, they can be rather useful, but as a sole method, you are missing too much for them to realistically be of any use. It doesn't matter what system you're talking about (you may notice I haven't asked which one.... martial arts are a rather generic, and far reaching term, encompassing things that you have never even considered, to be frank).


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 14, 2010)

Say, here's an interesting question..... 

If you "_have recently began trying to teach ourselves martial arts, we are using martial arts books to help us learn_", can you explain why your profile states that you are a 3rd Degree Black Belt in TKD?


----------



## seasoned (Nov 14, 2010)

Caught ya, your in the no spin zone.


----------



## jacksaber (Nov 14, 2010)

I am a third degree in tae Kwon do but what we have not been doing any tae Kwon do, I should have been more specific when I said we had recently started, sorry for the confusion, and I thank you for your advice, and I understand what you are saying and I thank you for your advice again but we only have this path to follow.


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 14, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Caught ya, your in the no spin zone.


 
What was the purpose of his post? If he was 3rd Dan why would he not continue TKD and if 3rd Dan he could train at college for free? Most colleges or Universities have a TKD program for credits. I have a curiculum and text book which can give 4 credit hours to anyone 15 and older. I try to use this for High School students so they can get a jump on credits before graduation and going on to college? It costs $90 per credit hour per simester but if I volunteer and do not get paid it cost $15 per credit hour.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 14, 2010)

jacksaber said:


> Hi, Me and a friend of mine have recently began trying to teach ourselves martial arts, we are using martial arts books to help us learn, we are also streching and excercising regularly. I know that this is not an Ideal way of learning and I accept we would be able to have a better quality learning at a dojo and an instructor, but I am in college and have neigther the money to pay the high monthly fees, the time to go to martial arts calsses, not out of laziness but because many of the classes are at the same time as my college classes, and most of the dojos around me are a good half an hour away and I don't have the ability to pay for gas. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on any good books to use, or can offer any advice on how to do certain techniques, and if you criticise please be constructive about it, don't just bash us for not going to a dojo and recieving prorper instruction, If you think we are doing someting wrong, point it out but please offer suggestions. Thank You





jacksaber said:


> I am a third degree in tae Kwon do but what we have not been doing any tae Kwon do, I should have been more specific when I said we had recently started, sorry for the confusion, and I thank you for your advice, and I understand what you are saying and I thank you for your advice again but we only have this path to follow.



You're third degree in TKD?  Be honest:  are we talking daycare TKD or serious training?

Have you looked around your campus?  Many colleges actually have quite a lot of martial arts available, as school clubs and activities as well as simply because a college student is generally a good target market for them.  I bet, for example, there are two or three MMA clubs within walking or bus range...   In fact -- if you're at Ohio State, I KNOW there are several excellent clubs around.

What martial art are you trying to learn from a book?  Is there a school of that art fairly nearby?  Might you get your student activities group to fund bringing someone in from that school?  

I'll be honest.  I question whether someone with any black belt would say that they can learn another art from books alone.  I question whether someone with one black belt already would simply say that "we're trying to learn martial arts".

If you can't find a school to train in -- keep exercising.  Keep stretching.  Keep hunting for the art you want.  Keep practicing your TKD; heck, maybe you should teach a club?  But don't waste your time learning things improperly.


----------



## oaktree (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi jacksaber

I am going to assume the worse that you and your friend have no money not even $10 a week each which is about $80 which could be about a month of class for one of you or at least 2 private lessons a month. 


You could try to get a group going and each put in some money($5 a week) so one of you can go to class or have private lessons. Maybe discuss the situation with a teacher at a  martial art school who can oversee things.

Maybe put an ad out and start a martial art club were other people who have training and rank can exchange ideas with you. Maybe join the schools wrestling club or be friends with one of the wrestling guys and learn some moves from him. 

Maybe you can do video exchanges with a teacher who can critique your skills and offer suggestions. Maybe set up a web cam so he can watch. 

Be creative. Using black and white photos in a book that do not show the transitions is very hard to learn from. Videos are all over the internet and offer much better instructions than say books as they show you the break down and transition of technqiue but the problem is 
If you have a question or need correction no one to do this.

The forums can give possible insight but since you are your own teacher inexperienced makes learning from yourself harder.

There will be many posts concerning the errors of self learning thru books be aware of that. 

Best of luck


----------



## jacksaber (Nov 14, 2010)

I had thought of using classes as a way to train but the level at which the classes are, are not helpful in training if anything they felt thrown together and random. Trust me I tried a few of the course classes, and this is what I thought of them.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 14, 2010)

Among your options:
*Columbus Bando* - Columbus, Ohio
                       CONTACT:                          Steve Jaszek  bjaszek@columbus.rr.com
                       INSTRUCTORS:                          Sayaji Tim Fleming, Saya Rick Rossitter, Saya Steve Jaszek, Saya Greg Cochran
(I can personally vouch for & recommend Columbus Bando.  Good people, good fighters...)
http://www.columbusninjutsuclub.com/
(Don't know anything about this other than what's on the website)
http://www.centralohiomartialarts.com/
(Another one I don't know anything about)
http://www.aikidoschool.org/
(Looks to be a rather legit aikido school)

And most of that's out of a quick Google search...

I'm also pretty confident that there's a respectable traditional TKD school not far from OSU... since one of the students used to be a very active poster hereabouts.


----------



## jacksaber (Nov 14, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone for your great advice and I do believe that I will be able to use your advise, so again thank you all for your advice.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 14, 2010)

College and university dojos I think are often good options for university students. My dojo isone such dojo, and it holds classes friday evenings and tuesday evenings (most students take daytime courses)   as they charge just $100 a semester, 3 months. Sometimes they only charged $80 for 3 months. In the summer its only $50. Meanwhile, another dojo, belonging to the same association, at a grade school about half an hour away, charges $120 for 3 months. University dojos know students have a hard time with money.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 14, 2010)

I smell an awful lot of smelly socks for this time of year.


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 15, 2010)

Jack, is there a reason you aren't answering any questions? JKS asked quite a few, you barely answered mine (simply admitted that you do hold a third degree in TKD, with no real explanation of your unusual posting), instead you constantly thank people for "their advice", say you will follow it, but show no sign of actually taking anything on board. Let's try once more, shall we?

What martial art are you trying to learn from a book?

Why don't you simply continue with your TKD training with your friend if you just want to train?

If you are really an established martial artist already, what is the reference to "trying to teach ourselves martial arts" all about?

Be honest, are you just trolling here?

I await your answers.


----------



## jacksaber (Nov 15, 2010)

Let's see if can answer your questions Chris.  We have two books for two martial arts, that's one book each. The two are muay Thai and small circle jujitsu. I don't continue in tae kwon do for two reasons, the first one is I have been out of practice for the past four years, and the second is my dojo closed, we had an arrangement with the master where money was concerned. The teaching ourselves martial arts quote that you are so keen about was a poor choice of words. Now to answer why I haven,t answered them is I've really only had time to put up those thank you and such. Now Chris I have a question for you, did you forget in my first post that I asked for your advice and not a witch hunt? And jks I'll answer your questions later on, and we are not trying to learn martial arts in as much we are studying these books to find which techniques that work best for self-defense.


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 15, 2010)

jacksaber said:


> Let's see if can answer your questions Chris.


 
Thanks, let's see how we go.



jacksaber said:


> We have two books for two martial arts, that's one book each. The two are muay Thai and small circle jujitsu.


 
Okay, that's the systems. With your TKD background, you may be able to get through some of the Muay Thai with a degree of success, but the Jujutsu I'm seeing problems with, especially from a book. But we'll get to your reasons, and maybe even get something close to your original question.



jacksaber said:


> I don't continue in tae kwon do for two reasons, the first one is I have been out of practice for the past four years, and the second is my dojo closed, we had an arrangement with the master where money was concerned.


 
So you were Third Degree 4 years ago? And you're now in college, so you're, what, early 20's? I'd place you at 16 to 18 when you were 3rd Degree, would that be accurate?



jacksaber said:


> The teaching ourselves martial arts quote that you are so keen about was a poor choice of words.


 
Yes it was. But it does seem accurate from what you are describing here (learning techniques from a book), and it's still far from a good idea.



jacksaber said:


> Now to answer why I haven,t answered them is I've really only had time to put up those thank you and such.


 
Hmm, your posts yesterday are spread out over about 5 hours... you didn't have time when replying to answer one or two questions? 



jacksaber said:


> Now Chris I have a question for you, did you forget in my first post that I asked for your advice and not a witch hunt?


 
Not at all, and I offered it, whether it was what you wanted to hear or not. As far as a "witch hunt" goes, this is really incredibly gentle to be honest. And you may not have invited one, but you did invite questions into your background simply by claiming to be teaching yourself martial arts from a book. The first thing that comes to mind with us is what makes you think you're in any way qualified or able to do so? And I do have a tendency to want to know who I'm dealing with, so I will check your profile if I feel it can add to my comments and advice. In your case, it's certainly added to the issue, I'd say.



jacksaber said:


> And jks I'll answer your questions later on, and we are not trying to learn martial arts in as much we are studying these books to find which techniques that work best for self-defense.


 
I'll save you some time, then. You won't. Stop looking for "techniques" for self defence from books, in fact, don't look for "techniques" for self defence period. You're looking at the wrong thing, in the wrong way, and have no chance of actually having real success if this is your aim. You may think you can do some of the movements in the books (probably missing quite a bit, especially in the Jujutsu area), but that's really not the same.

What you need for self defence is the correct approach, and drills to achieve it. Techniques really mean very little, and if that is what you are focused on, you have no hope. But I'm not going to give you the drills, as I can't really guarantee that you will use them properly, or understand them enough to get the benefits out of them. You need an instructor who knows what they are doing. And there really is no getting around that.


----------



## frank raud (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmm, a teenage 3rd Dan in TKD trying to learn from a book after a four year layoff?what could possibly be wrong with this picture?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 15, 2010)

jacksaber said:


> Let's see if can answer your questions Chris.  We have two books for two martial arts, that's one book each. The two are muay Thai and small circle jujitsu. I don't continue in tae kwon do for two reasons, the first one is I have been out of practice for the past four years, and the second is my dojo closed, we had an arrangement with the master where money was concerned. The teaching ourselves martial arts quote that you are so keen about was a poor choice of words. Now to answer why I haven,t answered them is I've really only had time to put up those thank you and such. Now Chris I have a question for you, did you forget in my first post that I asked for your advice and not a witch hunt? And jks I'll answer your questions later on, and we are not trying to learn martial arts in as much we are studying these books to find which techniques that work best for self-defense.


And what is your basis for assessing effectiveness in self defense?  Are you going out and getting into fights, trying to use something from the books?  Seeing what works in some sort of free sparring?  Deciding that one technique or another looks effective or cool?  Have you done any reading or research into what happens to you during a life or death situation?

You still haven't directly answered my question about what sort of TKD you studied -- though I have my suspicions if you ranked to 3rd degree at an age between 13 and 17 or so (assuming you started college around 18...).  Those suspicions are rebuttable, though.

Let me be straight with you:  Picking up a book or two and and trying to randomly pull something together has about the same chance of success as closing your eyes and randomly typing on the keyboard will produce a work of literature.  It took me seconds to find several programs in the general Columbus area; admittedly, it helped that I knew of one of them personally, but it wasn't hard.  I just found at least 13 student clubs at OSU (I'm making an assumption that you're attending OSU based on your listd home; if I'm wrong, the principle applies to other schools) that offer different forms of martial arts, including krav maga, wushu, shuiachao, kenpo, kendo, and even Renaissance Martial Arts!  Some may not be active anymore, but still -- you gotta be able to find _something_ there!


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 15, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Jack, is there a reason you aren't answering any questions? JKS asked quite a few, you barely answered mine (simply admitted that you do hold a third degree in TKD, with no real explanation of your unusual posting), instead you constantly thank people for "their advice", say you will follow it, but show no sign of actually taking anything on board. Let's try once more, shall we?
> 
> What martial art are you trying to learn from a book?
> 
> ...


 
*3rd Dan is junior Master? Any master or GM who generaly either teaches the college classes or posts one of his bb thier to teach for experience as part of earnig credit time in rank for advancing they would be happy to have you be part of any class in the dojang or another location for free. He might even sponsor your testing fees if you are teaching and testing colored belts? *

*I find it hard to believe you would not want to continue on to 4th Dan and you can still pick up other skills along the way. as a reward for my advanced students depending on age and skill level I give them a certain amount of Hapkido, Judo, Kempo/Kyushojitsu. Books are fine to be used as a mind tickler for remembering what you have already learned but they are 2 dimentional and the knowledge is 3 dementional and you cannot learn many things with touch and reaction you must recieve pain and give pain in a controled way to actually learn books?? please *

*I remeber the old Cerial box advertisements and bublel gum wrappers for kids Hey learn Karate just send and get the book and be a black belt?*

*Tell me what gum did you chew to get 3rd Dan? if you learned from a book?*


----------



## oaktree (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Jacksaber

Here are some videos on the subject you are looking into. They are *supplement videos* for *actual training* but better than the Black and white books you are using.

http://www.56.com/w63/album-aid-8119522.html
This has a couple of Thai videos.

http://so.56.com/index?key=jiujitsu&charset=utf-8&type=&kw=

Here is a bunch of Jujutsu videos.

Hopefully you get a school or private lessons soon.

Good luck.


----------



## jacksaber (Nov 15, 2010)

Master Dan, I did not learn from a book, and yes I have already admittied that it is a not a way to really learn, In Tae Kwon Do I trained under Master Larry Lucas, and Master Robert Irvan, I had orginally strarted tranning under them at team slain, sorry if that is spelled wrong, Then Master Lucas and Master Irvan split from there and opened up there own school Team Players TKD, which is still in existance, I can't remember the exact year but i think it was in 2002 Master Lucas split from Master Irvan, Master Lucas formed his own school, Team Lucas Center, unfortuantly Master Lucas could not keep his doors open and had to close his dojo. I could have gone back to Master Irvan, but he has always played favoites amoungst his students and that never sat well with me. The reason I do not use my college martial arts clubs/dojos is mostly because the building they are use has a monthly fee, They said it was about 40$, in order to use, and then I would have to pay the club dues and the price of a uniform, Normally the monthly fee would have been taken out of my tuition but I'm technically at a regional campus so that montly fee was not factored in to my tuition and they do not have any clubs at this regional campus. jks9199 I have looked around the Columbus Campus but I have explained why I can't use them already, There are a few Jujitsu dojos around but most of them are at least a half an hour away, and I'll be honest I'm really not interested into MMA or BJJ. Yes I have been doing research into life and death situations, as far as the techniques are concerened we are starting at page one and trying techniques, and I will admit we are more than likely getting them wrong, which is the main reason we are asking for help from people and why I am on this forum. Now I need to ask what do you mean by daycare Tae Kwon Do? I get that you mean easier Tae Kwon Do but I don't understand what you mean in exact terms. Chris, Sorry if I was snappy earlier, I'm not usually that way, So I would like to apologize for my snide remarks. I thank you for your critisim, yes I know my post were spread our over five hours, I had a few short breaks within that time in which I was able to get on and post. As to what makes me qualified to find what I think are good self-defense techniques the answer is nothing. I have already said I have tranning in TKD, I have a little bit of cross tranning in judo, but not much. I already have a feeling as to how you are going to react but there it is. Oaktree, Thank you for your refrences and the links that you provided me with. I think I have answered most, if not all, of the questions you have asked me.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 15, 2010)

Jack, there's an obvious solution here that has been hinted at, but I'll be as explicit as I can.

If you earned a third dan in TKD, even if you've been out of training for a few years, I would think that you ought to be able to remember your art and just continue practicing on your own.  You could even have some friends working with you and essentially learning from you.  I cannot believe that you've forgotten everything after just a few years, and you have NO IDEA how to go about practicing what you had learned, and simply carrying on under your own momentum.  

You do not need to have a class or instructor in order to train.  If you've already received quality training, and you reached that level, you SHOULD be able to do this.  

Is there a reason why you cannot?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 15, 2010)

What is "daycare TKD?"  Just exactly that.  At least in my area, it's very common for TKD schools (especially, though not exclusively) to run thinly veiled day care programs under the guise of "after school programs."  They do a little training, a lot of babysitting, and are day care with a thin martial arts theme.  Yes, I have a problem with them because a lot of them duck the regulations for day care.

It's not a guarantee that they have bad training -- but you'd be safe betting on it.

As long as you make excuses, and are happy justifying trying to learn out of books... that's all you'll do.  At this point, you've received quite a bit of advice, but you don't want to hear anything that doesn't jive with what you're doing.  Good luck to you...


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 15, 2010)

I also train a half hour away. Just sayin'......

If a person really wanted to,,he would do it. But i guess that's it. Really isnt into clubs like bjj, like he said.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2010)

Jack,

You're probably not getting the answers you were hoping for.

That's because self-study is just not thought of highly by respectable martial artists.  

I know that sucks for you and doesn't jive with your agenda, but that's really the bottom line.

I'm sure that being an experienced martial artists you can likely pick up more than the average Joe from books and DVDs but I honestly am not so sure I'd bother putting that kind of time in to something I don't get a chance to train under the guidance of an expert in that style.  There are intricacies and special applications according to your individual body type ... it just goes on and on.

I truly think the very best recommendations made to you so far are:

1.  Re-visit what you've already learned.  If you kept notes, great! If the syllabus you learned is published and you can recover it, great!  It's a lot easier than you think to rediscover what you learned before and re-test (perhaps) under a new instructor in Tae Kwon Do.  

This will afford you a few things; again rediscovery of older material might shed new light on things you didn't see before, the potential for income should you start your own club, a networking opportunity to find teachers or coaches in your area for the supplemental arts you want to find at a reduced rate or trade situation.

2.  Get more creative in finding training partners or instructors for the styles you wish to move forward in.

Good luck to you and I hope your training serves you well.


----------



## jacksaber (Nov 15, 2010)

jks, I can assure you that my training was not a day care tranning, and I am taking in all of this advice, and I am trying to figure the best ways to use it, I am not making excuses I'm saying the way things are. and I am listening to all of the advice that everyone has given me. Flying Crane, I am still doing Tae Kwon Do in my tranning, I have not forgotten my tranning, that would have been an insult to my master, Yes I forget some of the forms and the korean names for the techniques, but I still know what they are. shesulsa, thank you for your advice, and those are actually the things i was thinking about doing, a club would be great to start but i'm still rusty and need to do some major brush up work if that were to become a possiblity. Again thank you all for your advice and your time, I will more than likely abandon the books and focus mainly on TKD, as that seems to be the best option open to me.


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 15, 2010)

jacksaber said:


> Master Dan, I did not learn from a book, and yes I have already admittied that it is a not a way to really learn, In Tae Kwon Do I trained under Master Larry Lucas, and Master Robert Irvan, I had orginally strarted tranning under them at team slain, sorry if that is spelled wrong, Then Master Lucas and Master Irvan split from there and opened up there own school Team Players TKD, which is still in existance, I can't remember the exact year but i think it was in 2002 Master Lucas split from Master Irvan, Master Lucas formed his own school, Team Lucas Center, unfortuantly Master Lucas could not keep his doors open and had to close his dojo. I could have gone back to Master Irvan, but he has always played favoites amoungst his students and that never sat well with me. The reason I do not use my college martial arts clubs/dojos is mostly because the building they are use has a monthly fee, They said it was about 40$, in order to use, and then I would have to pay the club dues and the price of a uniform, Normally the monthly fee would have been taken out of my tuition but I'm technically at a regional campus so that montly fee was not factored in to my tuition and they do not have any clubs at this regional campus. jks9199 I have looked around the Columbus Campus but I have explained why I can't use them already, There are a few Jujitsu dojos around but most of them are at least a half an hour away, and I'll be honest I'm really not interested into MMA or BJJ. Yes I have been doing research into life and death situations, as far as the techniques are concerened we are starting at page one and trying techniques, and I will admit we are more than likely getting them wrong, which is the main reason we are asking for help from people and why I am on this forum. Now I need to ask what do you mean by daycare Tae Kwon Do? I get that you mean easier Tae Kwon Do but I don't understand what you mean in exact terms. Chris, Sorry if I was snappy earlier, I'm not usually that way, So I would like to apologize for my snide remarks. I thank you for your critisim, yes I know my post were spread our over five hours, I had a few short breaks within that time in which I was able to get on and post. As to what makes me qualified to find what I think are good self-defense techniques the answer is nothing. I have already said I have tranning in TKD, I have a little bit of cross tranning in judo, but not much. I already have a feeling as to how you are going to react but there it is. Oaktree, Thank you for your refrences and the links that you provided me with. I think I have answered most, if not all, of the questions you have asked me.


 
*Id like to know how old you are? it was not me that brought up day care tkd that was another person. If you are 3rd Dan first I never give a black belt to anyone that is not committed to thier personal training and then to serve others or they can just kiss off get your belt from somone else.*

*Second the best way to stay in shape and continue learning is to teach the more you teach the more you relearn what you have learned by teaching them and first your Karma will improve by helping others period. Start a new class where ever you can YMCA, rec center at a church lots of desperate kids need a teacher I can help you with grant funnding for equipment and even payment for your time. Can't believe there is not a master in your area that does not want to expand.*

*What state and city are you in?*

*I may be able to help you with a Master or Grand master that will supply your belt testing for you but frankly you do not need that for colored belts only bb.*

*I can email you certificates that you can print for colored belts, I can advise you on free insurance ect. Get involved in training teaching 3 days a week and then out of that will come funds for you to get specific training to advance or cross train if you feel you need better self defense training?*


----------



## jacksaber (Nov 15, 2010)

Master Dan thats... Well thats awfully gerneous of you, to answer your question I am 18 Years old. I live in Hilliard, Ohio. I would love to figure out away to help others, I could try asking a few of the local High Schools if I could use their gynasiums and place to work out. There really aren' any YMCAs around here, but I can try to find a master or a grand master who's looking to have another school or so forth, I know a few Masters that may be able to help me out in finding a place, There are a few churches around that may offer some support. But before anything else is done I need to do some reasearch and find out some information. May I get your email so that I can send my findings directly to you? Because I'll admit, when it comes to starting a club I have absoluetly no Idea what to do.


----------



## jacksaber (Nov 15, 2010)

I just want to make sure that I'm able to do this, I'll admit I hadn't thought of it before, and I really don't want to get in over my head. And again thank you.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Nov 16, 2010)

_



I don't continue in tae kwon do for two reasons, the first one is I have been out of practice for the past four years, and the second is my *dojo* closed, we had an arrangement with the master where money was concerned.

Click to expand...

_ 
Do_jang_, not Dojo. Shouldn't you know that?

Teaching at a university gym sounds like a good idea, a lot of uni's have martial arts clubs. The local one to me I think has a wrestling club and a kickboxing club.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 7, 2010)

Alright I am going to do some assuming. I will assume that you are indeed a 3rd degree black belt. Given this truth I will assume that you know enough about how the body works to execute things correctly after a few tries. If these assumptions are accurate I see no problem with learning totally new things from a book or video. Sure it isn't ideal as even you stated, but it's somthing. If I was to choose between doing nothing and learning somthing new from a book then I would choose learning somthing new. 

To the haters out there. 3rd degree in TKD may be boring him. Maybe he is trying to decide what else is out there. Maybe he sees that WTF style TKD isn't very good for actually defending yourself. Which Sport TKD practitioners would admit. If self defense is what you are looking for though I would get some stuff on Krav Maga or some of Tony Blauer's DVDs. The DVDs are pretty expensive though.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Dec 7, 2010)

Put out the feelers.  Post up some notices saying you're interested in starting a martial arts club at your school (assuming there isn't one already; if there is, I'm not clear what there is to talk about).  We did this at our tiny liberal arts college.  And lo and behold, we got plenty of interested students.  And no fewer than five people qualified to teach in their chosen disciplines.  They just needed someone to bring them together.

In other words, you needn't feel qualified to teach.  You can simply organize the club, and I'll wager that someone qualified to teach it will appear in the mix somewhere.  Even in a school population of 1,500 students, we found people qualified to instruct in tang soo do, two forms of Japanese karate (shotokan and... another one), eskrima, and aikido.

There are probably dozens of people on your campus wondering how to go about training.



Stuart


----------



## Brother John (Jul 2, 2011)

Listen Jack-

While I was in college I craved getting together with other martial artists. I was able to teach them my art, but I also wanted to learn something else, get a taste for other martial arts....etc,

Most any college or Jr. College in the USA has not only students from around the state, but also from across the nation or around the world!!! Put up signs "Seeking Martial Artists for Training and Instruction". Believe me, you'll probably get people coming out of the woodwork to train. I did. It ended up being one of the richest and most rewarding martial arts experiences I've ever had. We had Black Belts and it's equivalent from Kung Fu, TKD, Karate, Jujutsu/Judo and many many more!
...all FREE.....
ALL working around our school schedules.

Best of Luck in your seeking. Your enthusiasm may serve you well if you procede with diligence and intelligence.

Your Brother
John


----------

